# More data storage? Heres how to fit 1,000 terabytes on a DVD



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> We live in a world where digital information is exploding. Some 90% of the worlds data was generated in the past two years. The obvious question is: how can we store it all?
> 
> In Nature Communications today, we, along with Richard Evans from CSIRO, show how we developed a new technique to enable the data capacity of a single DVD to increase from 4.7 gigabytes up to one petabyte (1,000 terabytes). This is equivalent of 10.6 years of compressed high-definition video or 50,000 full high-definition movies.


Here


----------

